# Black Watch Masonic Degree Team in Ohio in April



## My Freemasonry (Jan 4, 2012)

Members of the Black Watch Masonic Degree Team from Scotland will be in Cincinnati for two weeks and will enjoy a variety of social and fraternal programs while theyâ€™re here. Best of all, they will provide two exemplifications of the Scottish Master Mason degree.

The first Scottish Master Mason degree will be exemplified in Portsmouth, Ohio on April 14, 2012. The second will take place at the Cincinnati Masonic Center on April 20, 2012 and will feature a special dinner.

You do not need to be a Scottish Rite Mason to purchase tickets to the two Scottish Master Mason degree events. All Master Masons in good standing may buy tickets to either or both degree presentations.

Click here for more information or to buy tickets online.

Tickets are required for both portrayals of the Scottish Master Mason degree. They are sold through the Valley of Cincinnati only and are available on a first come, first served basis. Ticket orders will be accepted by mail and electronically through the Website, www.32masons.com.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------



## cog41 (Jan 6, 2012)

That should be interesting.

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Brother Jason Eddy (Apr 20, 2012)

Going tonight!  Can't wait.  I will post on it tomorrow, time permitting.   Should be a great evening of Masonry


----------

